# bloody finger mail



## chubacabra (Jul 19, 2004)

i stumbled across a weebsite called www.bloodyfingermail.com it is very entertaining.

in front of him, a werewolf, behind him, the headless horseman. it was time to make the hardest decision: what to be for halloween


----------



## wytchy (May 26, 2003)

I love this website!!!! 

- Wytchy


----------

